# Charleston SC Knitters Group



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, if you're in the SC area and know of a knitter's group, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## saw46 (Oct 11, 2011)

I live in SC and would also like to find a group. Let me know if you find one.


----------



## usmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,

I belong to the SC Knitting Guild in Greenville. You can go to our website, www.scknittingguild.com, and find knitting groups in this area.

For Charleston, you might Google knitting groups in Charleston and ask at local yarn shops.

Hope you can find some fellow knitters nearby.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I live in North Charleston but am in PA until April. Maybe we can get together then.


----------



## saw46 (Oct 11, 2011)

That would be great. Post when you get back


----------



## argmom1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Upstate knitters..Greenville Library has a knit/crochet group that meet at different branches as well as downtown.The knitting expert also has a group that meets every Tuesday at her church-LOVE it!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Greenville is a bit too far to travel for someone who doesn't drive.


----------



## Sandy56 (Aug 20, 2011)

The West Ashley PURLS are in Charleston, SC. We meet every other Wednesday at 5:30pm at Panera (2000 Sam Rittenberg Boulevard) until ~ 7pm. We also meet every other Saturday at 2:30 pm at Panera (5070 International Boulevard) until ~ 4pm. We welcome knit, crochet, beginner, expert, and everything in between!!

Sign up on Meetup (free: http://www.meetup.com/West-Ashley-PURLS/) and you'll get email reminders!

Our motto: YARN: cheaper than therapy and a LOT more fun!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Sandy56 said:


> The West Ashley PURLS are in Charleston, SC. We meet every other Wednesday at 5:30pm at Panera (2000 Sam Rittenberg Boulevard) until ~ 7pm. We also meet every other Saturday at 2:30 pm at Panera (5070 International Boulevard) until ~ 4pm. We welcome knit, crochet, beginner, expert, and everything in between!!
> 
> Sign up on Meetup (free: http://www.meetup.com/West-Ashley-PURLS/) and you'll get email reminders!
> 
> Our motto: YARN: cheaper than therapy and a LOT more fun!!


The Saturday one would be doable for me once I get home (3rd week in April). Wed. nights not so good as my husband works nights. Will go to sign up now so I can be prepared when I get back.

As for yarn...  my stash now spans 2 states.


----------



## Sandy56 (Aug 20, 2011)

AWESOME on the stash. We have one member who has stash here and in Ohio. She comes on Saturday (she's mentoring a Clapotis KAL soon!) so y'all will have something extra to have in common! :XD: 

Looking forward to meeting you!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Sandy56 said:


> The West Ashley PURLS are in Charleston, SC. We meet every other Wednesday at 5:30pm at Panera (2000 Sam Rittenberg Boulevard) until ~ 7pm. We also meet every other Saturday at 2:30 pm at Panera (5070 International Boulevard) until ~ 4pm. We welcome knit, crochet, beginner, expert, and everything in between!!
> 
> Sign up on Meetup (free: http://www.meetup.com/West-Ashley-PURLS/) and you'll get email reminders!
> 
> Our motto: YARN: cheaper than therapy and a LOT more fun!!


I clicked on the link and it says page does not exist.

YARN is cheaper and better.

I'd like to join your group.


----------



## argmom1 (Jan 13, 2012)

True- Charleston is about 5 hours away.Beautiful city.Want to go see the Hunley


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitterwannabe said:


> I clicked on the link and it says page does not exist.
> 
> YARN is cheaper and better.
> 
> I'd like to join your group.


Click on find then enter knitting in the interest and charleston, sc in the area. It'll come up.


----------



## Sandy56 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sorry! Somehow the parentheses got caught up in the addy: it's http://www.meetup.com/West-Ashley-PURLS/


----------



## Sandy56 (Aug 20, 2011)

West Ashley PURLS are meeting Saturday, March 3, at Panera Bread on International Blvd (Charleston, SC) at 2:30 pm. Also meeting Wednesday, March 7, at 5:30 pm at Panera on Sam Rittenburg Blvd. Drop by if you're in the area, whether you have your needles/hooks with you or not!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Sandy56 said:


> West Ashley PURLS are meeting Saturday, March 3, at Panera Bread on International Blvd (Charleston, SC) at 2:30 pm. Also meeting Wednesday, March 7, at 5:30 pm at Panera on Sam Rittenburg Blvd. Drop by if you're in the area, whether you have your needles/hooks with you or not!!


Wish I could. Will be the end of April before I can consider it.


----------



## Sandy56 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking foward to it!!


----------

